# Worth buying Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop (T540506IN8)



## bajaj151 (May 21, 2010)

I am planning to buy a new laptop withing 2-3 days.

My Purpose: Watching Movies, Music & Surfing

(NO GAMING)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Is Dell™ Inspiron 15R New Laptop (T540506IN8) worth buying....if not...please suggest me.

Config:

Intel® Core™ i3-330M Processor (2.13Ghz, 4 Threads, 3M cache)
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit (English)
4GB (2 X 2 GB) 2 DIMM DDR3 1333Mhz
320GB 5400RPM Hard Drive
15.6 Widescreen HD WLED Glossy Display with TrueLife™ (1366x768)
ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5470 - 512MB (India) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 21, 2010)

If no gaming then go for integrated graphics one not dedicated graphics.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 22, 2010)

yes, why spend extra money for dedicated graphics model. Integrated graphics will handle 720p movies well.


----------



## bajaj151 (May 22, 2010)

I am getting Sony Vaio, same configuration...at Rs 39K and that of Dell costing me around 41k

Should I go for Sony, as I have found looks of Sony better than dell ???


----------



## Pravas (May 24, 2010)

Dell service is better as far as i have experienced..dunno about sony


----------



## Cilus (May 24, 2010)

Is it like that you are never going to touch games or sometimes you will play?
If your budget is 40k (assuming the price of the Dell Laptop as upper limit), you can easily get a good Laptop with all the features with a dedicated card. In today, dedicated graphics card is not just for playing games, you can have tremendous performance boost it lots of other applications like Adobe photo shop, Audio-Video encoding, watching HD movies and dynamically enhancing their quality.
Go for the Acer 5740G Core i3 version available at 38k. Check the Review here. Config is 
Core i3 330M (2.13 GHz, 3 MB L3 cache)
4 GB 1066 MHz DDR3 Ram
320 GB 5400 rpm SATA HDD
512 MB GDDR3 ATI 5470 DirectX 11 Graphics card  
15.6" display with 1366X768 resolution
4 USB, web cam, Dolby Digital Sound output

This is one of the best laptops in which is having low price but performance is better than most of the famed brands. It is also having excellent battery life of 3 Hrs.


----------



## bajaj151 (May 24, 2010)

I bought Sony Vaio today...It has Windows 7 Basic Installed but I want to Install Windows 7 Ultimate.


Is there any warranty problem by installing other OS ?

And If I install other OS...Will recovery button works ??


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 24, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Is it like that you are never going to touch games or sometimes you will play?
> If your budget is 40k (assuming the price of the Dell Laptop as upper limit), you can easily get a good Laptop with all the features with a dedicated card. In today, dedicated graphics card is not just for playing games, you can have tremendous performance boost it lots of other applications like Adobe photo shop, Audio-Video encoding, watching HD movies and dynamically enhancing their quality.
> Go for the Acer 5740G Core i3 version available at 38k. Check the Review here. Config is
> Core i3 330M (2.13 GHz, 3 MB L3 cache)
> ...



The same config is provided by dell in only 36k and compared to acer dell has beter after sales service
link
config is
 			Intel® Core™ i3-330M Processor (2.13Ghz, 4 Threads, 3M cache) 		
 			Genuine  Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit (English) 		
 			4GB (2 X 2 GB) 2 DIMM DDR3 1333Mhz 		
 			320GB 5400RPM Hard Drive 		
 			15.6 Widescreen HD WLED Glossy Display with TrueLife™ (1366x768) 		
 			ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5470 - 512MB (India) 		
 			12.7" SATA Tray Load DVD+/-RW 		
 			Dell Wireless 1501 		
 			McAfee(R) Security Center (Multi-Language) - 30-Day Trial


----------



## Anish9218 (May 25, 2010)

*Dell Inspiron 15R –  (T540506IN8)*

*CONFIGURATION  Details :*


*Microprocessor: *Intel Core i3-330M Processor  (2.13 GHz)
*Operating System: *Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit
*Memory: *4GB  (2 X 2 GB) DDR3 1333Mhz
*Graphics Card*: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 – 512MB
*Hard Drive: *320GB 5400RPM Hard Drive
*Battery*: 2.2AHr 6-cell Lithium Ion Battery
*Display: *15.6 Widescreen HD WLED Glossy Display  with  TrueLife (1366×768)
*Webcam:* 1.3MP
 *Price : Rs 36900*


This lappy is amazing but this cost is only a bit too much for me ( budget is max 33-34k, 35k if lappy is too good that mom is easily convinced ), is  there any way ican get it down?? i mean i dont require that windows 7  home premium at all.....anything will do fine for me.....guys plz help, i do some gaming like WoW, warcraft, c-strike n all for long hours... so plz suggest me a lappy ppl.....


----------



## PraKs (May 25, 2010)

Anyone planning to take 15R, go to showroom 1st & have a look. Its quite big & comes with huge keyboard. Prefer 14 inch version.


----------



## bajaj151 (May 26, 2010)

Is there any warranty problem by installing other OS ?

And If I install other OS...Will recovery button works ??


----------



## asingh (May 26, 2010)

^^
Yes you can install another OS. Recovery button should work. Is it an inbuilt application.


----------



## PraKs (May 26, 2010)

When you install other OS how will u create recovery partition ?

How will you reconfigure recovery button with new OS ?


----------



## bajaj151 (May 26, 2010)

PraKs said:


> When you install other OS how will u create recovery partition ?
> 
> How will you reconfigure recovery button with new OS ?




That's what I am asking..


----------

